# 510 Threads



## Sir Vape (4/8/14)

Anyone have stock of these threads locally??


----------



## MurderDoll (4/8/14)

Joining in on this. I'd love one as well if there are numerous available. 

Hope you don't mind me posting here @The Inhaler

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (4/8/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Joining in on this. I'd love one as well if there are numerous available.
> 
> Hope you don't mind me posting here @The Inhaler


 
Coolwitdat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (4/8/14)

https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/ego-adapters/
will this do?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (4/8/14)

Yeah that's it. Must have missed that on VM's site. Thanks man


----------

